# Death Shroud's Daemons of Chaos



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm really fickle so have problems finishing armies (always something newer and shinier on the horizon). Hopefully keeping a project log will give me the impetus and encouragement to stick with one army till they are finished.

I originally intended to make an all Khorne force but after playing against the Daemons I realise that if I want a competitive list (which I'll need since I'm not a great general) I'll have to go with elements from various chaos gods. 

I have done a couple of centrepiece models to start with to test some techniques and give me a reason to finish the rest of the army.

Daemon Prince of Khorne (will use as Skarbrand)








First model finished, skin was mechrite red washed with lot's of Baal red and Badab black then re highlighted (then a dose of Devlan mud)

Herald of Khorne (will use as Skulltaker)








Love this model, it was great fun to paint and fits in with the other Bloodletters far better than the Citadel Skulltaker model. The skin was basecoated with the Vallejo's "Heavy Red" from their new "Extra Opaque" range (their version of Foundation paints). The red is more vivid than Mechrite.

The skin was then washed with a mix of Baal Red and Badab Black (I'd recommend anyone thinking of doing Daemons keeps a pot of this "Khorne Juice" handy). 
The skin was then highlighted with thinned down layers of Vallejo "Scarlett Red", "Gory Red" and "Bloody Red" (No prizes for guessing what the GW equivalent of those paints are).

Herald of Khorne (view of "kill")








Read a mention of Tamiya clear red on a project log on Warseer and thought I'd give it a go. Makes amazing looking blood. 

Normally i hate the look of people painting all of their blades with red paint to look like they are covered in blood as it looks crap. Khornate Daemons seem to fit the idea far better though (I'm going to try and resist over-using the Clear Red in the army but it's addictive:biggrin

Not sure what to work on next, have got Juggernaughts, Daemonettes and Horrors so far, final army list not drawn up yet. 

Any tips, suggestions, comments or questions welcome.

[EDIT] Yay! worked out how to post the pictures properly!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

They look awesome mate; love the look of them.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Bishop5 :biggrin:

OK. I've had a look at the models I own (or am just about to buy in case of the last 5 Horrors) and have drawn up a quick list of what I can field so far. 

The idea is that I get a usable 1500pt list constructed so I can get some practice using the army. From there I can buy additional units to add to/replace less effective units.

So far I can field 1185pts
HQ
SkarBrand 300pts
Skulltaker 140pts
ELITES
3 Bloodcrushers (instrument of chaos) 125
TROOPS
10 Bloodletters (chaos icon, instrument of chaos) 190
15 Daemonettes (chaos icon, instrument of chaos) 240
10 Pink Horrors (instrument, bolt, changeling) 190

I have 315pts to fill before I can get some practice in, not sure what to spend it on. A Soulgrinder to give me some firepower, Fiends to give me more speed, Daemon princes to give me more close combat punch, more troops to give me the numbers. What do you think?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! They're amazing. Your DP is really good. Not too much blood on his axe and they tongue looks pretty good there as well. A tad of blood splatter on garments might be in order here but they're really really good. If I could paint half as well as you I'd be laughing. Seriously though, they look awesome as they stand.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Skulltaker is beyond awesome. Its Beawesome. Great conversion and top notch paintjob. The DP is great as well but it is overshadowed by the work on the Skulltaker.

Rep+


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

i have to say your painting overshadows mine by 10000 to 1


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Skulltaker is beyond awesome. Its Beawesome. Great conversion and top notch paintjob. The DP is great as well but it is overshadowed by the work on the Skulltaker.
> 
> Rep+


It's not a conversion, it's the forgeworld herald that comes with the Daemon Prince (I wish my converting skills were that good:biggrin.

Currently building the unit of 15 Daemonettes, will post some pics soon (not very interesting, but it's progress).


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> Currently building the unit of 15 Daemonettes, will post some pics soon (not very interesting, but it's progress).


Hey Daemonettes would be pretty cool. Least you're making progress - I've had to put mine on the backburner for a bit [Grrr.]


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My mistake, you deserve the rep anyway. I went and checked it out on the fw website. It is a magnificent model and you have painted it really well. The colors you have used on the corpse(particularly the blood) really made it jump out at me.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the support it's appreciated.

Not as interesting as painted models but I have some pics of the assembled Daemonettes!








Here they are. I'm using a basing techinque I copied from some friends. Building the base up with Milliput and imbedding GW slate into them. Pinning the model to the base then glue the small GW slate to it. Going for a wasteland look to the bases.









I know a lot of people prefer the previous metal Daemonettes but I love these "girls". It's a mixture of the detail and the fact they returned to the look of the original Daemonette models from the "Slaves to Darkness" era.









Undercoated and ready for painting. I'm a bit nervous about messing these up. I want to paint them well but getting 15 models done to the standard they deserve will be tough.

Like I said, not the most interesting update, will try to get a test model painted and I'll put a picture up.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I really love the bases, I may do something similar myself, Id love to see your horrors, I remember getting 2 packs.... a few years back and utterly F- them up:grin:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great job! I can't wait to see those daemonettes get painted up. +Rep
By the way, how do you make your snow? Thanks!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Salio said:


> Great job! I can't wait to see those daemonettes get painted up. +Rep
> By the way, how do you make your snow? Thanks!


Having problems finding a colour scheme for the Daemonettes, will hopefully get one sorted soon.

I got the snow from my local ModelZone. It's made by woodland scenics and is called "SOFT FLAKE SNOW (SN140)".

It cost me £8.99 for 50 cubic inches worth (probably more than I'd ever need). It's good stuff, I'd advise painting the area you want to cover with a white primer otherwise the base colour tends to show through a bit.

Tanks for the +Rep:grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done on the first two models. I would have maybe darkened down the blood on the zombie body a bit myself but that is a personal thing.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Wraithlord: The blood looks brighter in the picture because it's glossy and I took the picture under a halogen lamp. It looks darker in the flesh (so to speak).:biggrin:


Hurray, Progress!!

After about 5 attempts I've found a skin colour scheme and technique that I like on the Daemonettes. Bit more time consuming than I'd hoped.









The skin was a basecoat of tan flesh. I kept adding cadmiun flesh to the mix and heavily watered it down. I painted successive layers using the "feathering" technique. I then painted watered down Ogryn flesh wash into the creases to re shade it. 










The shading around eyes and the claws were washed with Leviathan purple. The eyes were painted with off-white (all paints apart from washes were Vallejo).

Will post more pictures when I complete the Daemonette trial model.

Thanks for all the comments and encouragement, doing this log has definately helped keep me more focused on this army.:good:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

They look suitably evil. Nice work indeed.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*1 down 14 to go!*

Finished my first Daemonette. Although it took a while the do the skin the rest of the model was comparatively quick.







.

My painting options are 
1: work through the whole unit quickly but only basecoat the skin (returning to highlight the skin later)
2: Do 2 or 3 models at a time and do other parts of the army in between.

I will probably do the 2nd option.

Bought myself a Soul Grinder to give myself a bit more anti tank capability. Will probably return to pinning horrors next.

Off this weekend but not expecting to get much done. Will be at octoberfest tournament in Tolworth on Saturday, not playing just making a nuisance of myself and at the American Football at Wembley on Sunday (3rd year in a row, can't wait!!!). Hopefully be able to show some part assembled Horrors soon(ish).


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Beautiful job on the skin, I like the normal skin tones on the daemonettes, not the purple crap (But well painted crap that is) that GW pulls out.
If i were a slave Slaanesh , I would at least want to be attractive. 
And a guy.
Just a daemon of slaanesh.
Not a deamonette...


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Update:

Work is progressing but very piecemeal this week.
Nothing to show just yet but have got myself a White Lion Chariot to attempt a conversion to Slaanesh Herald on chariot (disgusting statline for 65 points). There is something very Slaaneshi about the Lions (nothing says hedonism mixed with danger than a big cat with jewellery!:biggrin

Have done the basecoating on one of the Bloodcrushers too as well as starting work on more Daemonettes. 

Will try and get the Bloodcrusher finished before the weekend is over and will have some pics to show.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*7/11/09 Update*

Sorry for the lack of updates. Work and other factors (Uncharted 2, Guitar Hero 5, Dragon Age, etc:biggrin have slowed progress down. 

Work has been piecemeal but I have managed to get a 3rd of the Daemonettes finished.









5 Down 10 to go.

I've purchased a Bloodthirster Soul Grinder and the parts to make a Herald of Slaanesh on chariot. By using the Forgeworld Daemon Prince as a standard daemon prince (and not Skarbrand) I now have bought all the models I need for a 1500pt force. 

Next phase is to finish painting my first Bloodcrusher and continue building the Soulgrinder and Horrors.


----------



## sundrinker (Aug 7, 2009)

taht is briliant work you paint a billion times better than me:angry: 
have some rep+


----------



## shasjas (Nov 7, 2009)

HandOfNephthys said:


> Beautiful job on the skin, I like the normal skin tones on the daemonettes, not the purple crap (But well painted crap that is) that GW pulls out.
> If i were a slave Slaanesh , I would at least want to be attractive.
> And a guy.
> Just a daemon of slaanesh.
> Not a deamonette...


im pretty sure youd be both at the same time 

really awesome job anyway! loving the bloodletter with his hand in someones stomach.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

shasjas said:


> im pretty sure youd be both at the same time
> 
> really awesome job anyway! loving the bloodletter with his hand in someones stomach.


Your first post! I'm honoured, welcome to Heresy.

Thanks for the +rep Sundrinker


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Update Horrors*

Got back to working on the Horrors. One of the problems with the horrors is that there is only the basic metal mini set, No Changeling, No musician, No icon and no model to represent a Horror with the Bolt of Tzeentch upgrade.
My unit of Horrors will use a Bolt of Tzeentch upgrade and the Changeling. Here is the quick and easy "Bolt of Tzeentch" Horror.










I cut the brazier hat off the head of an Empire Flagellant and filled in the gaps with some greenstuff. I see it as the source of the extra power for the Bolt.

Going to try and make a cowl out of greenstuff to add to a horror to represent the Changeling. Haven't put an icon or instrument in the horror unit so don't have to worry about converting those for a while yet.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I used the corpse cart driver from Vampire Counts added an extra set of arms and voila you have a Changeling.


















:victory:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*The Changeling*

Finished my conversion from Horror to Changeling!









Not exactly a subtle conversion and not overly neat but I've sculpted a cowl and added a daemonette claw to make him stand out from the rest of the horrors.

(Tattooed Green Man - The corpse cart driver does look particularly Tzeentchie, like the green stuff work on the staff)


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Managed to tear myself away from Modern Warfare 2 for long enough to get some work done on my Daemons.:wink:

Decided to use a Daemonette mounted on a steed of Slaanesh to count as a chariot. 
I thought, a) it would be easier and b) it would look cool towering above the seekers of Slaanesh when they are released next year (cross fingers).










Got the legs to bend by cutting a notch out behind the knee then putting a drop of plastic glue in and squeezing the leg back.











To get the daemonette to sit right on the steed I had to cut out the sash and groin of the model to make the legs wide enough apart to fit. I then had to do some reconstructive surgery on the thigh and arse areas of the daemonette.

It does mean the daemonette has gained a rather large "bootay" as a consequence.


















Got sick of it falling over so made the base for it before doing the rest of the conversion.

Will post more pictures of the Herald when I get more work done.









Also finished building the first five Horrors.


----------



## Gunstar (Feb 25, 2009)

good work neil!!


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> It does mean the daemonette has gained a rather large "bootay" as a consequence.


And this is a problem why?  I'd call it more of a bonus than a consequence. Seriously though nice painting! +rep


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

looking very good
love how youve done the deamon prince
also , this "tamaya red" you mentioned , 
is their anychance you could provide me with the details of how to obtain it , it sounds like a very good product to say the least :laugh:

chaoz


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Chaoz94 said:


> looking very good
> love how youve done the deamon prince
> also , this "tamaya red" you mentioned ,
> is their anychance you could provide me with the details of how to obtain it , it sounds like a very good product to say the least :laugh:
> ...


You'll have no problem getting the "Tamiya Clear Red" in London Chaoz. I picked a pot up from my local branch of Modelzone, you should find it in their acrylic paints rack (got the snow and milliput for the bases from there too!).

I have finished building my Herald and lot's of gap filling (on the herald and horrors). Hope to get more work done tomorrow but the christmas computer games release schedule is a constant distraction (curse you Assassin's Creed2!!:ireful2


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> You'll have no problem getting the "Tamiya Clear Red" in London Chaoz. I picked a pot up from my local branch of Modelzone, you should find it in their acrylic paints rack (got the snow and milliput for the bases from there too!).
> 
> I have finished building my Herald and lot's of gap filling (on the herald and horrors). Hope to get more work done tomorrow but the christmas computer games release schedule is a constant distraction (curse you Assassin's Creed2!!:ireful2


ah i shall have to have a look in modelzone next time im at lakeside XD
thanks for the reply anyway
+rep for the awesome thread

chaoz


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the fully assembled Herald on chariot (well counts as chariot anyway)









I much prefer the asymetrical look of have one huge claw rather than two. It reminds me of a fiddler crab, looks more chaotic and ties in with the one boob Slaanesh style.










Here's a view a bit more from the side to show how the herald sits on her mount. Waiting for the slate to glue to the base and I'll undercoat her ready for painting. 
I think the legs would have looked better bent further back, I don't dare to try and change it now as I'd probably break something in the attempt.









And especially for Wombat_Tree... the bootay shot!:biggrin:

Gonna be undercoating the horrors and herald today. I really want to do some painting but i'll get to use the army quicker if I continue the building work. 
Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*The Changeling*

Finished painting my first Horror "The Changeling"








The basecoat was a mix of Warlord purple/Tentacle Pink. Did a light wash of purple then kept adding more and more pink (then some off-white) to the mix.

Quite pleased with the finished result but it don't look so good blown up. 

Trying to decide if there is anything I should do to the hood. It looks a bit too plain so far but I don't really have much in the way of freehand skills. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*1st Bloodcrusher!*

Had quite a productive day yesterday, painted the changeling and finally got back to work on the Bloodcrusher.









Original paintjob looked really dull so I repainted all the armour edging and upper-face gold and it made the model a lot more interesting.









Really pleased with how the face turned out.

I'm painting all the eyes of the Daemons off white to help tie the look of the army together. The white eyes in red sockets make the Jugger look suitably psychotic.

Just need to finish the hooves and add snow to the base and this that fella is done.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

dude the work looks awesome thus far, keep it up. oh and have some rep!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Painted Horror with Bolt of Tzeentch (conversion)*

Painted up my Horror with Bolt of Tzeentch conversion (affectionately kown as "Mr Burny") .









Brazier head came from a bit of the Empire Flagellant kit donated by a mate (cheers Ed!k. 










The Skin was painted with a Warlord Purple/Squid Purple/Off White mix (with Leviathan Purple wash), the fire with a Ultra Marine/Magic Blue/Off White mix (with Asurmen Blue wash).

Can't seem to bring myself to attempt batch painting on these Horrors (which is really slowing me down).

Will avoid posting more pictures of the Horrors until I've got the next three painted (don't want to bore everyone by posting a picture of every single troop model I paint:no.

Dar'kir: Thanks for the +rep and support.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*First 5 Horrors Finished!*

Finished painting all my assembled horrors!

























The painting is slow going as the horrors require so much blending of paint. One of the 3 was done on it's own and the other two were done together, I think the quality difference shows unfortunately.


The five completed models look ok together though.









Next step is to get back to assembling more models and getting a case to put them in.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some damn fine work here. I really like the FW Khorne demons and the horrers. +rep.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

very nice work 
conversations look great and painting is done really well

I especially like your work on the two Khorne Daemons :good:


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

awsome horrors man I wish I had your painting skills.
especially love the fire, looks very tzeench-y. +rep


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Not dead, just sleeping.*

After a month of painting inactivity I've finally got back to my painting. Here are a couple of work in progress shots of my Herald on Chariot (counts as).









To make the Herald stand out from her regular Daemonette sisters I painted her large claw in a bone colour and use gold metallics rather than silver.









Slightly misty looking close up photo. The Herald herself is almost done, just a little highlighting on the gold and some work on her hair left to do. After that I have to finish off the steed and basing and she's good to go.

I will try and get lots of work done before Mass Effect 2 comes out and steals my soul (the downside of working in a computer games shop is you can't avoid the cool new releases!).

As for why I haven't done anything for the past month the answers are - Assassins Creed 2 (1000 gamerpointed it too!), Dragons Age (it's just too good) and Bayonetta. 

Hopefully normal service will resume and I'll have more stuff to post soon. If anyone is still out there, thanks for you patience. :biggrin:


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

You're welcome. Great Herald on steed, keep it up, hopefully at a bit quicker pace :mrgreen: +rep


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Herald finished!*

Finishing touches done.










Doesn't look that much different from my previous post but I thought I'd post the finished result.









Have to work on my green stuff skills, looks as if I left the poor girl with cellulite:shok:









Close up on steed. Painted the steed with successive dry brushes of lighter and lighter purple. Shaded it with Leviathan purple washes (Asurmen blue washes on the fins).

Have also basecoated the skins of the next five Daemonettes. Might devote some more time to assembling the rest of the army first though.

Thanks for the +rep and kind comments, I'll try and keep the updates coming more regularly.k:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Well I dunno how I missed this but im sure glad I cought it at last, all the models are excellent and very original in design and paint too.
Loving the progress so far, keep it up.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Super. Post the Daemonettes as soon as possible please, would like to see to see them. Btw, a quickie : Are there gonna be any Nurgle units in the army ?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Blackheart_101 said:


> Super. Post the Daemonettes as soon as possible please, would like to see to see them. Btw, a quickie : Are there gonna be any Nurgle units in the army ?


Not in the initial 1500 point set up (though I'm thinking of converting my Soul Grinder to look Nurgley so that all four Gods are represented). I'm trying to hold out for plastic Plaguebearers before I add Nurgle minis to the force. I'm a huge fan of Nurglings so a Nurgling swarm will be a must when I extend the army to 1750 and 2000 points.

I'm a big fan of Nurgle (hence the Death Guard related username) so I really want to give the army some green snotty lovin' in the future!uke:

Finally bought myself a figure case for the army today so I can start keeping it neat and tidy (and give myself space to work.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Back to the construction work!*

Found some free time after saving the universe from the dastardy collectors and their reaper masters (don't thank me all at once:biggrin to get back to the nitty gritty construction work on my army.









I love the plastic Bloodletter models. Just need to do some gap filling with greenstuff and add small slate to the bases and I can begin painting.









This chap has been sitting around part constructed for about two months now while I was deciding what to do with him.









In the end I decided to make him a Khornate daemon to match the majority of the army. I used some of the Forgeworld Etched Brass I had lying around and added some green stuff to try and make it look like the organics are overgrowing the mechanical parts.


This is similar to what I did on my Brass Scorpion that I use in my World Eater army ( please forgive the quick paintjob I did it in a rush for the Devourer tournament a couple of years ago.)









Things that I still have to build are:-
5 More Horrors
2 Bloodcrushers
1 Bloodthirster

Might even be able to try the army out now if I can find a couple of proxies!

[EDIT] Spent a tedious couple of hours greenstuffing the gaps on the waists and heads of all ten Bloodletters and gluing the slate to the bases.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Finished building the Bloodthirster!









I found the Bloodthirster wings didn't fit very well. That added to the size and weight of them made me look for alternatives. I had a set of the Balrog wings but they looked too large.










I remembered I had a couple of Varghulf from when I was planning to do Vampire counts (told you I was fickle) so pinned and greenstuffed them into place. Very pleased with the result.

Just 7 more models to assemble left (5 Horrors and 2 Bloodcrushers).

Gave my army a trial run (using to proxy models) against a friends guard army and got completely annihilated.:cray:

Any feedback from other Daemon players about what works well and what doesn't would be appreciated.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Fine work throughout. Inspiring thread this. You made me realise thet my soulgrinders could have been better. Your mounted demonette is very well executed. The color on the horrors is mos impressive. Rep for all the fine work.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

im just starting a khorne daemon army, and if it looks half as good as this il be so happy. and daemons against guard is you have to flank attack i think, make them fire through their own units. thats all i can give tactics wise.

+rep


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Progress report*

I have actually been busy doing some painting recently unfortunately its been doing lots of bits and pieces rather than finishing any Daemon models. I have almost finished my Bloodthirster (just base, weapons and armour to finish) so I will have pictures of that soon.
I have also been working on the SoulGrinder (having real trouble getting the skin looking good) and have built the last two Juggernaughts (but not their riders).

I've just started playing Hordes and Warmachine so I've spent most of the weekend building and painting them...









Will get the Bloodthirster pictures up soon.

Thanks for the Rep and advice Chaosrider


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Almost finished BloodThirster*

As promised pictures of my (nearly) finished BloodThirster!










As you can see I still have to finish the axe,whip and base.









Really pleased with the red skin tone. I tried using Vallejo Tan Flesh paint to lighten the red. I love this colour and may use it on my remaining Bloodletters too.









Very happy with the Varghulf wings. They are perfect for the BloodThirster in terms of look. A little pinning and Greenstuffing was needed but they were probably less hassle than putting the (badly molded) wings that came with it. I have to paint over a little in-transit damage though.









I have to admit, I've never liked the BloodThirster model but I'm happy with how this one has turned out.:so_happy: Might even get another one at some point in the future.

Will post more pics when it's finished.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

After almost 5 months I've finally done some more work on my daemons.

After a painful incident involving an accidentally dropped Trollkin Axer performing a diving headbutt on my Bloodthirster the model needed a major repair and repaint job. Now it's finally finished!!


















I used a lot of the Tamiya clear red to try for the blood, if you can't go crazy with it on a Bloodthirster when can you?

I also painted up another Daemonette to get me back into the swing of things.









Sorry about the shot being so dark, I seem to be rubbish at getting indoor pictures with my camera.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

nice paintjobs mate,have some rep :good:


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

¡For the dark gods! Amaizing work.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice work on the Bloodthirster, the Varghulf wings look perfect.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Have decided to not continue building the metal Bloodcrushers. Would rather spend the extra to buy the plastic kits to save a lot of assembly headaches and make my case weight half a ton less! (also should halp the structural soundness of the pick and pluck foam). Building remaining Horrors next.

Wombat Tree- The Varghulf wings were definately a "lightbulb above head" moment. Really pleased with how they turned out. Might be particularly good if you wanted to convert Skarbrand since they look ripped and torn which follows his background.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Not dead... just sleeping*

Having been working on bits and pieces recently. I have more pictures to show but photobucket doesn't seem to let me upload at the moment.


Slaaneshi Daemon Prince (work in progress)








Nothing says Slaanesh quite like having a daemonette's head where your genitalia should be.:biggrin:

Changeling, just need snow on it's base and it's done! First time using primarily P3 paints, they leave a really nice finish but take some getting used to as they feel almost too "slick" at first.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

+rep for all the wonderful work in this thread so far. will be eagerly anticipating further updates... :grin:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

the bloodthirster horns looks sick

and that slaaneshy DP is totally creepy... so win!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Slaanesh Daemon Prince Finished*

Very proud of this guy/gal/thing, really glad how he/she/it turned out....
























..........
Painted with paints from various companies. Skin tones and the pinks on the shoulder pad all P3. 
The teeth and bone and gold were all Vallejo colours with citadel washes. 
Good old Windsor and Newton Deep Red Ink for the around the eyes and where the gold banding is cutting into the skin.

Need a nice Daemonic sounding name for her/him/whatever....


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

Possible name... Dickhead?


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Outstanding project log so far, great work on the painting, you have pulled them off well!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

magnus962 said:


> Possible name... Dickhead?


That's harsh man, I just asked for an opinion....:wink:


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

excellent looking demon prince, sir. your use of colour, and subtle conversion, really helps to distinguish the generic DP model as a servant of Slaanesh.

my only [minor] criticism is that the skin looks a little flat in places. i'd suggest either a wash into the muscle recesses, or another high-light built up on top. also, have you thought about adding a little rust / verdigris to the metal areas? might give more of an impression of the Demon being an ancient being...

all in all, you're making want to start a Daemon army [with magnetised bases, so i can use them in WFB as well]!

edit - oh, and i think Magnus962 was trying to make a joke about the face on the DP's crotch. don't think he was calling you one, Deathshroud...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh awesome figures! Im thinking myself of getting a Daemon Prince (I was trying to deny it at the beginning but I think Im collecting a CSM army right now as well). Its Slaaneshy-orietated but I think I might take a different approach on the DP! But its nice-looking.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Your demons look awesome:good:! I am a big fan of the Khorne DP and Herald. I have that kit even though it has been sitting on the shelf for awhile I am tempted to pull it out and start work on it after seeing how yours turned out. Your conversion work on your Slaanesh herald and DP are fantastic! Can't wait to see more. +rep


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

aquatic_foible said:


> excellent looking demon prince, sir. your use of colour, and subtle conversion, really helps to distinguish the generic DP model as a servant of Slaanesh.
> 
> my only [minor] criticism is that the skin looks a little flat in places. i'd suggest either a wash into the muscle recesses, or another high-light built up on top. also, have you thought about adding a little rust / verdigris to the metal areas? might give more of an impression of the Demon being an ancient being...
> 
> ...


It's o.k. I was just playing along with Magnus' joke :biggrin:

Thanks everyone for the kind comments. 
I was trying to keep the skin tone more naturalistic so kept the difference between the deep and high skin tone fairly small, it looks even more washed out in the picture though. 

Gold doesn't really age but you are right about the metal areas looking better if they were more aged. 
I tried Gryphonne Sepia wash over gold then re-highlighting with gold then a mix of gold and silver for the final highlight. I might try a darker colour wash on this in future, I used to use watered down citadel flesh wash so I might try that again (or it's Vallejo or P3 equivalent) if any of you have any tips in this area I'd be glad to give 'em a go. 

I've got some cool Vallejo Verdigris glaze which looks pretty good on a copper base but I'm saving that for when I finally add some Nurgle stuff to the army.

crap.... i've just noticed that I also forgot to paint the spikes on the lower part of the shoulder pad, since I've got to do some more work on it I might try a little tweeking while I'm at it. 

Thanks for the constructive criticism, I do genuinely find it helpful. k:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Your demons look awesome:good:! I am a big fan of the Khorne DP and Herald. I have that kit even though it has been sitting on the shelf for awhile I am tempted to pull it out and start work on it after seeing how yours turned out. Your conversion work on your Slaanesh herald and DP are fantastic! Can't wait to see more. +rep


Do it Midge! The Khorne Daemon Prince and Herald are beautiful models and really are a joy to paint. Post pics when you get it done!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*First Horror Squad Finished*

Little bit of a landmark, I've finally finished off the last two old-school Horrors models which means I've finally finished a Troop squad, YAY! 










I find it hard to do troops as I like to paint to standard I'm happy with, which can be a slow process. Characters and cool beasties are much better at getting and keeping my attention. 

Lot's of models for lot's of systems vying for my attention (Malifaux Gremlins and Liliths Brood, Warmachine Khador, Hordes Skorne as well as an Orge Kingdoms army which is still on the sprue since July other bit's and bobs). As usual apologies for the lack of updates, I do appreciate everyone who has been forgiving and still checks up on my posts...

Many thanks to you all :clapping:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good job on that milestone mate! I have the same problem. I find myself enjoying working on elite and HQ models that the troops just get left by the wayside . They look great and I am especially fond of what you did with the cloak on the changeling. Keep up the good work I am routing for you :chuffed:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

All of this looks excellent. Who ever said something about the flesh tones looking flat, I'd agree with them, but its hard to tell if that's the photos or the minis themselves. Judging by the pictures though, the skin tones look kind of plastic.

The khorne herald is brilliant, I think he's my favorite. I'm also almost never a fan of gore added to weapons or models, but in his case it looks perfect; especially with him posed over the corpse tongue out, I'd almost expect a cheery cookie monster sounding "lollipop, lollipop...." as he munches on the dead guy.


Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Update and Shameless plug*

Currently beavering away batch painting my unit of Bloodletters. Haven't batch painted a unit for almost three years so a little worried how they'll turn out. The Bloodletter are so perfect for washes and inking that I thought they are the one unit I can batch paint without fucking up. Pictures soon.

Also would like to give a little shout out to "Heroes and Legends Games" which is a new wargames stores opening in Surbiton, South West London on Saturday. 

The shop is owned and run by Jon Corps and Jose Garcia who will be familiar faces to most London GW regulars or attendees of the "Mayhem" & "Octoberfest" tournaments at the Tolworth First Founding Wargames club.

Their website isn't up and running as yet but will be found at Heroes & Legends Games and their store's address is:

289 Ewell Road,
Surbiton,
Surrey,
KT6 7AB

Facebook Page: Heroes & Legends Games Facebook Page

They are going to be stocking the more popular games at first (GW, Malifaux, Warmachine, Hordes, Flames of War, Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh) as well as pen and paper RPG's but they will adding to that list in the new year. 

The shop is so new that they still don't have their new signage in place so look for a purple travel shop, they also haven't got their credit card machine fitted this week so you'll need cash or cheque if you are going to their opening day.

I've been going in on my days off to help set up and it's really exciting seeing it turning from an empty shell into somewhere where I know I'll be spending a lot of time and money!

Jon and Jose, if you read this, good luck guys!:clapping:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Bloodletters Done!*

Yay! Second daemon troop unit complete (though I've just noticed a bit of white on the leg of the lead guy so I'll have to touch that up).

full unit...









Gotten so used to paint up one or two models at a time that it seemed weird painting things up by batch. Lot's of washing and highlighting (khorne juice on the bodies and Devlan Mud on the horns). One thing I have discovered is that if you should ever want to paint something a bone colour you should snap up some P3 "Jack Bone" as it covers beautifully (two coats on black!).

close up...yes I saw the bit on the leg

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Hoping to get a game of 40k this week, first for almost a year!:grin:

[EDIT]
Patched up the white bit on the leg. Have also given the models a coat of watered down Windsor & Newton deep red ink to make them a deeper red and less "dry" looking.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good mate! I especially like the horns, they turned out really nice! My only suggestiong, and this is a personal opinion not a technical critique, would be to add one more layer of subtle highlight just to bring out the definition of the muscle masses a little bit more, but like I said personal opinion only. Good looking squad.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Now with more RED!...*

As well as the red wash I've liberally applied the Tamiya clear Red. I wanted to convey they've idea they've arrived on the battlefield fresh from slaughtering some other poor sod.
Sorry about the bright flash on some of these, it's pretty overcast in South London today so everything was looking a bit dark (or a bit yellow under the lights).



















Couple of shots of the Banner bearer.


















Think I might revisit the Daemonettes for the next painting task, They've been work in progress for an absolute age now.

It really is getting a bit "light at the end of the tunnel" as far as catching up with my painting goes. So far the army stands like this.

Painted:
1. Daemon Prince of Khorne
2. Herald of Khorne
3. Bloodthirster
4. Herald of Slaanesh on Chariot
5. Daemon Prince of Slaanesh
6. Unit of Horrors with Changeling
7. Unit of Bloodletters

work in progress
8. Daemonettes of Slaanesh (6 out of 15 completed)
9. Soul Grinder

undercoated but unpainted
10. 3 Bloodcrushers of Khorne (sold my metal ones to buy the plastic kits)
11. Second unit of Pink Horrors

Next purchase I'm looking to make is some Flamers of Tzeentch. I'm leaving the Nurgle stuff till last just in case GW actually do some plastic Plaguebearers ( I know it's not exactly on the horizon but hey! it's not like I've been getting this stuff done quickly).


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*After 2 years the Daemons are BACK!*

Well it's been over two years since I added anything to this project log. I've done a small amount of gaming with this army due to hating 5th edition 40k. 6th Edition is an improvement and although I've not got a massive amount to show yet the Daemon army is definitely getting some play time.

With the release of the plastic Nurglings and Plague Bearers (finally). My daemons have had some hot pestilent love. The first model I have completed to show off is my Great Unclean One who I'm naming "Gorgoth Festermaw". I have Nurglings, Plague Drones, Plague Bearers and a herald on the painting table to do next.










uke:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

20 man Plaguebearer unit and Herald of Nurgle completed. Tough bastards these, the Loci of Fecundity is an absolute godsend.









Work started on a unit of 8 Nurgling bases which I hope to have done soon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Another fantastic Nurgle log. They look great. I will say that a bit more contrast or different colour on their horns might add something to help break them up a bit though.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

These are looking great! The bases really complement the array of colours. I am liking the changeling's cloak and the way you did the metal on the plaguebearers in particular.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Another fantastic Nurgle log. They look great. I will say that a bit more contrast or different colour on their horns might add something to help break them up a bit though.


I have no excuse for the lack of different colours on the horns except for laziness. Not sure if it would suit all the models but I should really sort that musician out. 

What do you think, maybe paint the horns in a dark brown with only minimal highlighting to keep the grim look?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

*Blood Cannon of Khorne*

Work in progress on a Khorne Blood Cannon to add a bit of long-range oomph to my Daemons.


----------

